# Milling a Poplar, Popple,etc



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 22, 2006)

I enjoyed the good weather by tackling several poplar that I had cut down. I also have 20 spruce ready for the Woodbug. Chips and sawdust were flying.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice. Nice butt on that log. Interesting setup, homemade?


----------



## ericjeeper (Nov 22, 2006)

*I would like to see more photos*

have any action photos?


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Nice*

Dude, those are some beautiful logs. Hell all of ours bust or fall over before they can get that big here. Nice pics bro. Got any more???


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 23, 2006)

After posting this thread, I realized that it should have been over in the milling forum. I will get this straight at some point. To justify the post here - it is powered by a red light 066, running Mobil 2T 40-1 and a hand sharpened ripping chain, most of which I learned right here.

Adrpk, the mill is from Woodbug out of BC. Bought it as a midlife crisis purchase about 10 years ago. Someday I will build an extention for it as all I can cut now is 8 ft.

The following pics are from my neighbors lawn. He had a large pine taken down and I cut it up for him.










These pics are from my woodlot. Sorry, no action photos as I work by my self - maybe SWMBO will go with me one day to take a pic of action!


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 23, 2006)

Good show VT. Very nice pics. I been looking for someone to drop a log like that in my yard in the Catskills. I need paneling for the inside of the new woodshop I got with our new house. Envious


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 23, 2006)

VT nice pics... glad you posted here, otherwise would have missed out. Is the other end of the bar attached on that mill, could not tell from pics. Whats the price range of a new one? Could 2 be hooked in tandem for cutting 18' ? 

Thanks for giving...........


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi CM,
The top of the bar is attached to the carriage and the tip rides in the slot in the base.





Here is a closeup of the tip. See the two spacers that are welded to the tip?
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r225/lkgage/Sawmill/PICT0014.jpg

Yes, they do sell an extension and it would be relatively easy to build your own. I did buy a welder for that reason, but haven't taken the time to do it. I use the wood for woodworking so I don't often need material over 8 ft.

They have a website and price list at www.woodbug.com


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 23, 2006)

VT I like that setup, appreciate your time, Wood Bug has a nice site too......liked the ship building story.
Happy thanksgiving


----------



## manual (Nov 23, 2006)

Chainsaw Master said:


> VT nice pics... glad you posted here, otherwise would have missed out. Is the other end of the bar attached on that mill, could not tell from pics. Whats the price range of a new one? Could 2 be hooked in tandem for cutting 18' ?
> 
> Thanks for giving...........


 Funny first thing I was thinking is how the tip is mounted.
Looks like alot of heat build up look at the plastic.
I do like the set up nice and stable.


----------



## manual (Nov 23, 2006)

VT-Woodchuck said:


> I enjoyed the good weather by tackling several poplar that I had cut down. I also have 20 spruce ready for the Woodbug. Chips and sawdust were flying.


 Could you show us a picture of the dogs on that mill ?


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Dude*

That is the coolest ever. I am going to build one like that for sure. Did you patent that yet? Were I you, I would, then sell it to someone like Stihl or husky and cash in. Great great idea you have there...


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 23, 2006)

*Made a mistake today*

Hi All,
Earlier in the day I attempted to share some pics of milling Poplar. I got the pics to Photobucket, a message written and pics inserted - unfortunately, I posted it in the chainsaw forum, instead of this one. :stupid: If interested, check out Milling a Poplar, Popple, etc.


----------



## trimmmed (Nov 23, 2006)

Hang on, we can fix you up


----------



## dustytools (Nov 23, 2006)

Those are some cool looking logs and lumber. I thing that the guys in the chainsaw forum were glad that you goofed. Looks like they enjoyed the pics too.


----------



## lmbeachy (Nov 23, 2006)

Woodchuck, thanks for some real good pics. One thing caught my eye, I am new to big saws. Have been running an 028 for years, before that a EZ Homelite and before that a Mac of some sort.You said that the mill is powerd by a Sthil red lite 066. What do you mean by that, I am wondering because I just bought an 066 Magnum that is in real good shape and there is a little red lite on the side. What is this for. Les


----------



## woodshop (Nov 23, 2006)

VT, nice pics, nice mill, nice setup, NICE logs. I love it when people get a system dialed in and use it to make lumber. What kind of woodwork do you do? Do you look for certain kinds of wood for your shop? 

thanks... keep posting!!!


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 24, 2006)

Les,
I believe that the red light is the "red line" for the saw. Light comes on when a certain rpm is reached - 13,500 maybe. I'm sure Lakeside or others who KNOW wil chip in.


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 24, 2006)

I love it when people get a system dialed in and use it to make lumber. What kind of woodwork do you do? Do you look for certain kinds of wood for your shop? 

Hi WS,
I have been following your posts for a while and like what you do. Several years ago, I decided that I had burned up a lot of good wood. So in a fit of midlife crisis ( I have one about every year), I bought the Woodbug mill and an 066 off ebay. I have spalted maple, ash, cherry, red maple, popple, birch, spruce, pine and butternut stickered up. I build "stuff" for my grandsons and friends and family. In a day or two I'll post some pics of some of my projects. I'm not a pro but I do enjoy spending the winter in the shop.
Thanks for your interest,
Kit


----------



## woodshop (Nov 24, 2006)

VT-Woodchuck said:


> I have spalted maple, ash, cherry, red maple, popple, birch, spruce, pine and butternut stickered up.


Curious if you had any problems milling that butternut, the one tree I ever milled of that stuff gummed up my saw blades and made a mess out of everything. Dried nice though, got 150 ft of it but havn't used any yet. 

Interested to see some of your work when you get those pic to us.


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 24, 2006)

manual said:


> Could you show us a picture of the dogs on that mill ?


 Hey Manual,
Here is a pics of the dogs and dimension stops.

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r225/lkgage/Sawmill/PICT0009.jpg

If this is not clear, let me know and I'll take another.

Keep the chips flying!


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 24, 2006)

woodshop said:


> Curious if you had any problems milling that butternut,
> 
> No, the butternut cut up okay - a little fuzzy but no problems. Butternut is dying around here so I cut up most all I find. It's a little fussy to work with but I like the looks of it. Makes nice picture frames for my wife's art work.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 26, 2006)

Awesome!

Those are some of the best pics of a woodbug in action I've seen. Keep 'em comming!


----------



## MotorSeven (Dec 5, 2006)

VT,

I priced the iron to add 20' to my Woodbug, and it's less than $250....so go for it! I just got a Millermatic 210 and am learning how to mig. The dogs and stops are the only thing that will take much headscratching....

RD


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info, RD. Maybe towards spring it will be more of a priority - right now it's down the list a ways  Keep us informed about your project and show us pictures.


----------

